# Vancouver British Columbia Area



## KittyGurlb (Aug 25, 2011)

Just curious to know if anyone is from the Vancouver area?


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Does Vancouver Island count?


----------



## green.tea (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm from Burnaby. Joined SAS like it says in my profile over 21/2 years ago yet first time posting. sad.


----------



## sillywillynilly (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm from South Surrey


----------



## fine (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm from Vancouver myself. We actually have a pretty good support group which you can find here: http://www.meetup.com/Vancouver-Social-Anxiety-Support/

Myself and several other members on this website go regularly to meetups which are held every thursday night. I encourage anybody in the vancouver area to check them out. They're pretty laid back and casual.

Even if you don't feel like you're in dire need of support, it's still a great way to meet new people and make friends.


----------



## wanderinginwonderland (Sep 8, 2011)

downtown Vancouver area here


----------



## KharmicPoet (Oct 9, 2011)

Chilliwack


----------



## andreiapooh (Oct 31, 2011)

Coquitlam


----------



## cheeseball (Nov 9, 2011)

Port Coquitlam


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I live in Powell River now if that counts lol, but i did live in Maple Ridge for the first 15 years of my life and still visit quite often


----------



## DMOIK (Nov 9, 2011)

katiebird said:


> I live in Powell River now if that counts lol, but i did live in Maple Ridge for the first 15 years of my life and still visit quite often


I lived in PR for the first 16 years of my life and I live in Van now, lol

I just signed up for the group, btw


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Burnaby!!!!


----------



## Preicessler (Dec 31, 2011)

New Westminster here.


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

Victoriaaaa.


----------



## Summer Moon (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm in Port Coquitlam


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

Burnaby next to metrotown skytrain. Anyone want to get together?? lol


----------



## rich27 (Jan 21, 2012)

Coquitlam right here!!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Not far from Victoriaaaa!


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

Victoria! haha


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

BUMP..... Any of you folks still around?


----------



## Summer Moon (Jan 19, 2012)

Still here =) Although it's my first time coming back to this site in quite awhile haha


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

Summer Moon said:


> Still here =) Although it's my first time coming back to this site in quite awhile haha


lol cool, how's it going?


----------



## Summer Moon (Jan 19, 2012)

Kinda been up and down lately, but over all it's going pretty good=) Keeping a positive attitude, which when possible really helps a lot. How are you??


----------

